# Comment faire pour devenir modérateur?



## vazita (3 Juin 2005)

Voila,
Apres avoir lu un nombre incroyable d'inepties proferées sur ce forum d'expression publique, j'ai décidé  de devenir modérateur!
j'voudrais savoir ou il faut s'adresser et si a l'occase, pour salaire de ma bénévolence je pourrais pas obtenir un chékosse de réduction sur l'applestore!
D'avance merci!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

De mieux en mieux !!!


----------



## macboy (3 Juin 2005)

hum y en a qui vont faire long feu ici...
PS: moi aussi je veux devenir modo, ça paye bien ??? on peut avoir des macs gratis? allez un p'tit bi-pro... prkoi pas


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Mais ouais biensur, tout le matos apple gratos...

Et je te parle même pas des soirées organisées exprès pour eux, la dernière fois amok en avait des sanglots dans la voix.

Des cataractes de champagnes, des femmes, des hommes, des chiens...

Des saladiers entiers de coke, des morues salées, des endives braisées, du sanglier à la graisse d'urus !!!

Paris Hilton au service !

Mais bon, le problème c'est qu'il faut coucher.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, le problème c'est qu'il faut coucher.



Ben, et mackie ?


----------



## daffyb (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> (...)Mais bon, le problème c'est qu'il faut coucher.


Ah bon, c'est un problème ???


----------



## Freelancer (3 Juin 2005)

vazita a dit:
			
		

> Voila,
> Apres avoir lu un nombre incroyable d'inepties proferées sur ce forum d'expression publique, j'ai décidé  de devenir modérateur!
> j'voudrais savoir ou il faut s'adresser et si a l'occase, pour salaire de ma bénévolence je pourrais pas obtenir un chékosse de réduction sur l'applestore!
> D'avance merci!



merci beaucoup. tu as éclairé ma journée     De toutes les "inepties proferées sur ce forum d'expression publique", je crois que tu nous a sorti la plus belle. Merci encore.
Allez, je crois même que je vais y aller de mon petit coudboule pour t'encourager.
Essaie de ne pas te faire éjecter à la cave trop vite, fais nous marrer encore un peu


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Juin 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, c'est un problème ???


 
Avec Mackie, oui...  :mouais: 

'+


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, c'est un problème ???



Ben dans l'absolu y en a pour qui c'est un problème.

Mais là, c'est d'un point de vue déontologique que c'est moyen.


----------



## Freelancer (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, le problème c'est qu'il faut coucher.



on peut choisir avec qui on va coucher?


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Non là c'est trop facile...


----------



## Bilbo (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais là, c'est d'un point de vue déontologique que c'est moyen.


Les modérateurs qui ont des problèmes avec la déontologie !    Ça se saurait. 

À+


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> on peut choisir avec qui on va coucher?



Ben vi, par exemple, toi, tu as le choix entre Sonny Boy et Supermoquette.


----------



## Freelancer (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non là c'est trop facile...



facile, facile... c'est vite dit   
je peux juste avoir la coke et paris hilton alors?  :love:

non?

les endives braisées et le champagne alors?  :love: 

non?

bon, ben tant pis, je me contenterai du chien et de l'Amok...


----------



## Bilbo (3 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, par exemple, toi, tu as le choix entre Sonny Boy et Supermoquette.


Continuez comme ça. Quand amok et rezba verront qu'on considère qu'ils ont couché avec sonnyboy ou SM, je vous dis pas. :affraid: Pour WebO, je ne sais pas. Un type qui a couché avec la Balooners est capable de tout. 



À+


----------



## Freelancer (3 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, par exemple, toi, tu as le choix entre Sonny Boy et Supermoquette.



trop tard, déjà fait :love: 

avec sm, c'est une soirée fondue qui...  :love:  :love: 
et Sonnyboy, je l'ai connu sur ichatnaked.com mais j'ai pas compris, aussitôt que j'ai allumé ma caméra, sa connection s'est interrompue


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ben, et mackie ?




je ne m'occupe que des modératrice


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, par exemple, toi, tu as le choix entre Sonny Boy et Supermoquette.



Ou les deux...


----------



## daffyb (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je ne m'occupe que des modératrice


C'est vrai que Angie et Mackie ça rime


----------



## macdani (3 Juin 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> facile, facile... c'est vite dit
> je peux juste avoir la coke et paris hilton alors?  :love:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macboy (3 Juin 2005)

quel lynchage mes frères... il faut faire attention... à nos propos, nous risquons de vexer cette honnête proposition 
alors qu'un modo le contacte pour montrer qu'il fait son travail en lui disant d'éviter ce genre de message à l'avenir 

quoique c'est peut être un thread pour le concours du meilleur thread...


----------



## Spyro (3 Juin 2005)

Notez qu'il y en a qui couchent sans devenir modérateurs...  
Allez comprendre !  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

vazita a dit:
			
		

> Voila,
> Apres avoir lu un nombre incroyable d'inepties proferées sur ce forum d'expression publique, j'ai décidé  de devenir modérateur!
> j'voudrais savoir ou il faut s'adresser et si a l'occase, pour salaire de ma bénévolence je pourrais pas obtenir un chékosse de réduction sur l'applestore!
> D'avance merci!



Il faut faire le bordel durant ses 2000 premiers posts. Tu es peut-être bien parti.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

Just for fun !


----------



## macboy (3 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Il faut faire le bordel durant ses 2000 premiers posts. Tu es peut-être bien parti.


 j'en suis encore bien loin.. faut que je m'active... allez au travail


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Notez qu'il y en a qui couchent sans devenir modérateurs...
> Allez comprendre !  :hein:


Il paraitrait même que certains couchent pour ne plus être modérateurs ... c'est à ne plus rien comprendre!  :modo:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juin 2005)

Le bordel on vous dit !


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le bordel on vous dit !


Et tu restes poli!  .....  :love:  :love:


----------



## macdani (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le bordel on vous dit !



C'est par ou' ????? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

C'est ici tous les jours :love:


----------



## macboy (3 Juin 2005)

un bordel ici 
on m'avait caché ça... les modos ont un bordel gratis ... 
quelle chance 

(promis je ne dirai rien à la police


----------



## macdani (3 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici tous les jours :love:



ha bon , je m'imaginais un bordel autrement....
j'suis un peu déçu...


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> C'est par ou' ????? :rose:


Si tu trouves pas .. prend Vazita avec toi .. il connait sûrement   :rateau:


.


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je ne m'occupe que des modératrice


Et des p'tites nouvelles


----------



## macdani (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu trouves pas .. prend Vazita avec toi .. il connait sûrement   :rateau:
> 
> 
> .




Coucou Vazita, ou' est tu???    
 :love:


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Vazita, ou' est tu???
> :love:


Il a rien compris : il couche.


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Il a rien compris : il couche.


Déjà? ... il a le bras long ma parole!  :affraid: 

.


----------



## chedya (3 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà? ... il a le bras long ma parole!  :affraid:
> 
> .



Le bras? t'es sur?


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2005)

je prie pour qu'il ne le glisse pas n'importe où...

Sa stratégie de pénétration pourrait en être irrémédiablement compromise.


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Allez zou, je vais faire pareil!! J'ai une petite soirée médecine qui m'attend... 

A moi la promotion sociale


----------



## macdani (3 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Il a rien compris : il couche.



je te le comfirme, j'ai pas tout compris  (j'suis très jeune et j'ai encore beaucoup à apprendre...)   

éh ben, s'il couche, j'attendrais qu'il finisse... :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Allez zou, je vais faire pareil!! J'ai une petite soirée médecine qui m'attend...
> 
> A moi la promotion sociale



Sacrée clinique! ...  


.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Allez zou, je vais faire pareil!! J'ai une petite soirée médecine qui m'attend...
> 
> A moi la promotion sociale




ba, fallez le dire tt de suite... 
je vais peut etre arreter le droit, pour me reorienter en medecine moi


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> je vais peut etre arreter le droit, pour me reorienter en medecine moi


Rien de mieux qu'une bonne dissection pour se réconcilier avec le corps humain.  :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Rien de mieux qu'une bonne dissection pour se réconcilier avec le corps humain.  :sick:




lol

surtout a 8h du mat, avec la geule de bois de la veille, et le petit dej qui remonte...


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2005)

Ca me rappelle la césarienne de ma copine et l'éttudiante en médecine qui a filé la main devant la bouche...
Pourtant, il était si beau mon gamin !
Il y en a que la beauté effraie, surement


----------



## maousse (3 Juin 2005)

c'est un feu d'artifice, merveilleux, de la naissante vocation d'un modérateur à une césarienne, quelle harmonie, j'en pleure !


----------



## macboy (3 Juin 2005)

c'est le sujet branché du WE sur radio MacG...
attention on a les meilleurs fêteurs : les internes, les rois des bordels, les futurs modérateurs ...
attention chaude ambiance prévue


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juin 2005)

vazita a dit:
			
		

> Voila,
> Apres avoir lu un nombre incroyable d'inepties proferées sur ce forum D'avance merci!



*N'en as-tu pas toi même*
proférées un certain nombre ?








:rateau:


----------



## macboy (3 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *N'en as-tu pas toi même*
> proférées un certain nombre ?
> :rateau:



il faut savoir argumenter cher fils de la sagesse
je te propose de t'aider dans ta démarche de zénitude
dans ce thread 



> t'es agregée de grammaire toi ,non?
> on doit pas s'emmerder le dimanche, avec toi!


 dans ce post flattez moi mon bon blase



> ET SONNYBOY c'est synonyme de p'tit zgeg dans la tribu des Manch'a'kouilles !
> 
> T'AS oublier un 'que ,nan dans ta phrase? de meme que mere nature vis a vis de ton corps...


 dans le bar des floodeurs

après avoir analysé ces différents posts on peut s'apercevoir que
les 10 premiers sont corrects, pas de dérapage, sujet serieux
- ensuite voici le premier post dans le bar, et là c'est le drame, depuis on ne le contrôle plus... alors que faire cher amis docteurs, très présent ce soir ...


----------



## rezba (3 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je ne m'occupe que des modératrice


 
 Excusez Mackie, la syntaxe correcte était : "il n'y a que les modératrices qui s'occupent de moi". Vous aurez bien sûr rectifié de vous-mêmes. Ne riez pas, il a tout de même failli étouffer entre les seins de la première d'entre elle.


----------



## rezba (3 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> - ensuite voici le premier post dans le bar, et là c'est le drame, depuis on ne le contrôle plus... alors que faire cher amis docteurs, très présent ce soir ...



Oh, le bannissement va s'imposer de lui-même, assez rapidement, pour l'ensemble d'une ½uvre à plusieurs pseudos.


----------



## macboy (4 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oh, le bannissement va s'imposer de lui-même, assez rapidement, pour l'ensemble d'une ½uvre à plusieurs pseudos.


 avant au moyen âge il y a avait le lynchage..
aujourd'hui vu qu'on n'habite plus la même ville mais dans un joli village virtuel il nous faut une nouvelle forme de lynchage...
et je propose qu'on dévoile son adresse IP... et puis après on s'amuse dessus... c'est pas marrant ??? 

bon d'accord je vais me recoucher


----------



## Spyro (4 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> avant au moyen âge il y a avait le lynchage...


T'as l'air de t'y connaître en noeuds


----------



## macboy (4 Juin 2005)

tu veux le noeud du pendu pour le pendre... (bon ok elle est facile)

sinon on peut l'accrocher à un arbre... que dis je à un serveur PC... et on lui lance des PC à la figure (faut bien qu'ils servent non ???)


----------



## rezba (4 Juin 2005)

Non, chez nous, on ne lynche pas. On fait de l'ostracisme. 

D'ailleurs, si vous faites un petit effort avec vazita, vous allez le voir rougir.


----------



## Spyro (4 Juin 2005)

Oh oui un pendu !!!!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## macboy (4 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui un pendu !!!!
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


voici le noeud





ok c'est un peu grand mais faut au moins ça pour le pendre..


----------



## macboy (4 Juin 2005)

sinon concernant les pendus j'ai plusieurs possibilités:





ou




ou encore


----------



## rezba (4 Juin 2005)

J'ai dit qu'on ne pendait pas ! Faut te fusiller pour que t'entendes ?


----------



## macboy (4 Juin 2005)

et une dernière pour les paresseux...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juin 2005)

*Notre ami est mal parti pour les connaître*


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Notre ami est mal parti pour les connaître*


Serait-ce ce qui l'attend...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Continuez comme ça. Quand amok et rezba verront qu'on considère qu'ils ont couché avec sonnyboy ou SM, je vous dis pas. :affraid: Pour WebO, je ne sais pas. Un type qui a couché avec la Balooners est capable de tout.
> 
> 
> 
> À+





			
				pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, par exemple, *toi*, tu as le choix entre Sonny Boy et Supermoquette.



T'as bien tout lu ? :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Hamster de combat (4 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Allez zou, je vais faire pareil!! J'ai une petite soirée médecine qui m'attend...
> 
> A moi la promotion sociale


 Ha les soirées médecines... avec les galas pharma c'est mes préférées :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Ha les soirées médecines... avec les galas pharma c'est mes préférées :love:


Y a des "consultations" à domicile après ?   :rateau:  

.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, chez nous, on ne lynche pas. On fait de l'ostracisme.
> 
> D'ailleurs, si vous faites un petit effort avec vazita, vous allez le voir rougir.



On va quand même pas le tuer pour lui apprendre à vivre ?


----------



## Bilbo (4 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On va quand même pas le tuer pour lui apprendre à vivre ?


T'es chiant Sonny, tu casses toujours l'ambiance. 

À+


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juin 2005)

Giorgio le fils maudit !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> T'es chiant Sonny, tu casses toujours l'ambiance.
> 
> À+



Mais non, les morts ne peuvent plus tomber l'futal, il cherche à préserver l'avenir, logique !


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Juin 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que Angie et Mackie ça rime


 Toi tu vas te ramasser une tarte :affraid: :mouais: :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Mateuss (4 Juin 2005)

ah le mythe du modérateur...


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

..  finallement y a un modo qui a passé  la nuit sur la candidature de Vazita ?


----------



## valoriel (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ..  finallement y a un modo qui a passé  la nuit sur la candidature de Vazita ?


Je ne sais pas. Mais moi j'ai passé le nuit à boi... euh danser :love:

El le seul truc qui à été promu chez moi, c'est le taux d'alcool  

Et pourtant j'ai couché... euh bougé :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Juin 2005)

Crois-moi on y travaille dur... Nous nous penchons serieusement sur le sujet qui n'est pas de tout repos :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ..  finallement y a un modo qui a passé  la nuit sur la candidature de Vazita ?



Ils viennent de s'en occuper à l'instant !


----------



## Balooners (4 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Un type qui a couché avec la Balooners est capable de tout.




Ya des coups de lattes qui se perdent !!! :casse:  :hosto:  :modo:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, les morts ne peuvent plus tomber l'futal, il cherche à préserver l'avenir, logique !




*Ah oui mais*
on peut toujours le leur oter soi même...


----------



## Bassman (4 Juin 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ya des coups de lattes qui se perdent !!! :casse:  :hosto:  :modo:



Tu pouvais aussi bien refuser 

Et puis franchement, coucher avec un habitué du vomi a 18h dénote d'une certaine perversion chez toi nan ?


----------



## Balooners (5 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu pouvais aussi bien refuser
> 
> Et puis franchement, coucher avec un habitué du vomi a 18h dénote d'une certaine perversion chez toi nan ?




Ben non, je ne pouvais pas refuser, c'était soit ça soit le pont à coté de chez la Chag, quoi que parfois que me demande si je n'aurais pas dû... :rateau: 


Le vomi tient chaud, je crois que c'est le seul avantage


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben tant pis, je me contenterai du chien et de l'Amok...



Peux tu être plus précis dans tes propos ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juin 2005)

Je te traduis :

Chien = iench


----------

